# Bacon odors



## debbie in seattle (Jan 19, 2017)

What do you do to get rid of bacon odors after cooking it?    Love bacon, hate the odors.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 19, 2017)

Love bacon, love the smell.  Do you have a vent over your stove?


----------



## Falcon (Jan 19, 2017)

Why get rid of it ?  LOVE that aroma!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 19, 2017)

I love the smell of bacon, others not so much, cabbage is horrible. I found that the candle warmers work great. They take awhile to liquefy the wax so I start warming it before I cook. At first I couldn't figure out why a person would buy a candle and use a warmer instead of lighting it, but I noticed that my ceiling was getting a dark spot right above where I lit my candles. Also quite a bit of smoke when I blew it out. I do think the scent is stronger with the warmer. I got my warmer at Walmart for about $2.00. I do keep it on a saucer just in case the glass that the candle is in breaks. Usually my grocery store marks down the candles once in awhile. They keep a long time even through several warmings,I just wrap them well with plastic wrap after they have cooled down.


----------



## nvtribefan (Jan 19, 2017)

I cook it outside on the grill.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 8, 2017)

I have heard of setting out a few small bowls of white vinegar to get rid of cooking odors and smoke. I have not tried it myself though.


----------



## jujube (Feb 8, 2017)

I wish there was a Bacon scented air spray or candle.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 8, 2017)

jujube said:


> I wish there was a Bacon scented air spray or candle.




Now, that's a good idea! 

But in the case of maple flavored bacon, although it smells divine, the aroma does last for not hours, but days!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Feb 9, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Now, that's a good idea!
> 
> But in the case of maple flavored bacon, although it smells divine, the aroma does last for not hours, but days!



Brussels sprouts are like that.    Odors for days on end.


----------

